# Video: Remarkable Footage of Pair of Audi A4s Used as Getaway in Armored Car Heist



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's been a while since our last Audi as Getaway Car post but we've found plenty reason to restart the series today with this remarkable footage of two B7 A4s used in a heist near Marseilles France. According to reports the cars were stolen and used by a crew of ten armed gunmen to steal 2.1M Euros from a Loomis Cash Transit that also appears on camera and in flames. The crew would later set fire to the two Audis as well once they were done with them.






Read more about the heist below. Thanks chucchinchilla for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## siluo (Jun 4, 2010)

CfBT cheap wow gold Education Trust is an independent not-for-profit organisation with an overarching goal of making a contribution to the academic achievement and personal development of young people and adults.include’s mission is to buy wow gold secure the inclusion of all children and young people in mainstream education, training and employment to enable them to participate as full members of their communities.include’s strategic aim is to have a major tiffany impact on social exclusion by enabling the redeployment of resources from crisis intervention into prevention. We do this by working with young people aged from four-25 in a variety of projects around the country.Our wow buy gold current contracts range includes Primary Intervention Projects; Key Stage 4 alternative education; bespoke programmes for specific groups (e.g. Cognitive Behaviour Approach intervention for Substance Misusers); and Post cheapest wow gold 16 Foundation programmes including specific projects aimed at discrete groups (e.g. care leavers and young mums) yjh.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It says it's a private video now. Try this link:

http://youtu.be/6BO_--02vXY

That armored truck looks like a rented moving van from Stateside  I hope there's a real armored truck behind the truck that's burning


----------

